# custom tee labels...who sews them in??



## laci27 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm getting ready to get custom logo tshirt labels for my tees and wanted to know if there is a company that sews them into the shirts for you? Or do I need to learn how to sew?!? Any info or thoughts would be helpful! 
Thanks!


----------



## lindseypaige27 (Nov 30, 2008)

alot of time the place that your ordering your shirts from can do it for you


----------



## Red5 (May 15, 2009)

With the death of domestic manufacturing, there are fewer contractors doing re-labeling. There are fewer companies that will do private label then ever before, mostly because the commitments are huge. Anvil is still one of the larger private label suppliers, but again, the commitments are huge.

If you are not doing a great many shirts, do what we did years ago. Buy a single needle commercial machine . . .used. There are companies out there that rebuild these sewing machine to almost new condition and learn to sew or find an out of work factory sewing machine operator. With 2 machines, we were able to relabel 1500+ shirts per day with a couple of out of work operators.

Just cut out the factory label and sew your right along the neck taping. 

One thing to note, a lot of these commercial sewing machines are three-phase, so beware when buying one.


----------



## laci27 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info!!! What are three phase machines? Do you know the going pay rate for this kind of work? Per shirt or per hour??? THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

laci27 said:


> What are three phase machines?


It refers to the current the machine runs on; there is single phase (used domestically) and three phase (used by most industrial equipment).

If you're running your business from home for example, you probably won't have access to three phase power outlets.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

1. Ask a dry cleaners that has a sewing repair station.

2. Post a notice on the bulletin board at a local sewing machine store. Those little old ladies love to make extra change doing something they love to do.

3. Consider going tagless and screen print your labels.

4. Order your shirts from wholesalers who will sew the labels in for you. TSC Apparel 2009 Collection is one.


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

There's a good discussion about relabel going on in another thread here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t86246-2.html#post509145

Many manufacturers offer relabel, many distributors also offer relabel, and you could call any local alterations shop to get pricing and depending on volume maybe even set up a pricing program. There also is the option to do it yourself although you may find like we did that it is well worth it to pay someone else to do it. You could expect to pay anywhere from 20 cents (the low end price from a distributor) to $3 each label (the highest price I was quoted from an alterations shop).


----------

